# Dolly Dollar Selbsterstellte Collagen" ( 4x )



## Brian (9 März 2014)

​


----------



## schiwi51 (9 März 2014)

Dollar ist eindeutig besser als Euro  :thumbup:


----------



## nachbama (9 März 2014)

tolle collagen , klasse


----------



## inge50 (9 März 2014)

da war sie noch jung und knackig, wie schau´s jetzt aus??


----------



## cabernet (10 März 2014)

Super, Danke. Die kannte ich noch gar nicht.


----------



## Weltenbummler (10 März 2014)

Dolly hat sehr gigantische Brüste.


----------



## Lattenzaun (11 März 2014)

Das waren noch Zeiten


----------



## lulu1987 (25 Juni 2014)

gefällt mir


----------



## frank63 (5 Juli 2016)

Schon sehr lange her.


----------



## schari (9 Juli 2016)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## wolf1958 (11 Juli 2016)

sie war dazumals das deutsche Busenwunder


----------



## thorpe1 (11 Juli 2016)

thank you very much


----------



## everywhere (3 Sep. 2016)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> Dollar ist eindeutig besser als Euro  :thumbup:


Danke für die tollen Fotos. Tja, das waren noch Zeiten!:thx:


----------



## rschmitz (4 Sep. 2016)

:thx: für die schönen Collagen der geilen Dolly :WOW:


----------



## The Watcher (5 Sep. 2016)

Auch heute mit über 50 Jahren sehr scharf


----------



## Poorgermany (26 Juni 2021)

Vielen Dank!! Super Bilder.


----------



## paulnelson (4 Juli 2021)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> Dollar ist eindeutig besser als Euro  :thumbup:



Kann ich dir nur zustimmen !


----------



## Punisher (4 Juli 2021)

verdammt scharf


----------



## Sams66 (23 Juli 2021)

Bei soviel Dollar wer will den da Euro?


----------

